# Finfish Yield %'s



## theages (Jan 30, 2010)

I am looking for yield percentages for numerous finfish.  I would like to have the following yields for these fish:
1) yield of skin off trimmed fillets/loins from whole head-on, gutted fish
2) yield of skin off trimmed fillets/loins from H&G fish (headed & gutted)
3 yield of skin off trimmed fillets/loins from skin-on blood line in fillets/loins

Some of the fish I am looking for this info on include:
Arctic Char
Barracuda
Black Cod (Sablefish, Butterfish)
Chilean Sea Bass
Cod
Lingcod
Opah
Rockfish
various Soles/Flounders

Any insight into this endeavor would be appreciated.


----------

